# DISCUSS: Best Lit Skyscraper



## the_1_and_only_cuban (Oct 21, 2004)

*Best Lit Skyscraper-Discussions*

Bank of America Tower in Miami is one of my favorites.. It's designed by I.M. Pei (who designed the pryamid entrance in front of the Louvre) and was first known as the Centrust Tower..

Just wanted to post some pics cause maybe not so many people know about it..
























If you like it nominate it in the Best Lit Skyscraper thread..   


















Petronas Towers and the Empire State are awesome too. So is the Chrysler building. And almost all of Hong Kongs buildings are awesome..


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

I found it hard to choose between the ESB and Chrysler, but eventually went with Chrysler.


----------



## the_1_and_only_cuban (Oct 21, 2004)

I think ESB is way better than Chrysler. Also, I might change my nominations: I had forgot the Bank of China buildings new light scheme and I had never heard of or seen the Centre in Hong Kong before..


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I had a thread about the lighting scenes on The Centre and Cheung Kong. Here are some samples from  the thread .


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

^ The Centre really is spectacular ... I just love that "cascading" effect of the light.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Capital Tower is unique and stands out well in Singapore not just because it is tall, but because it employs gradually changing colours to its lantern at night. One of highlights here IMO.


----------



## New Jack City (Dec 29, 2002)

I think ESB is tops, BOA Miami is real nice too, but I love the Woolworth building all lit up too:


----------



## the_1_and_only_cuban (Oct 21, 2004)

Man guys keep the pics coming. I didn't know so many buildings were lit up and so diverse and different too!! It makes sense too: I think every skyscraper should be lit up. It's a shame Toronto's Canadian National Tower isn't lit up anymore (apparently, birds run into it and die), it looks awesome lit up.

Why do ya'll think of Lloyd's of London? I think it looks...interesting. Is it an office building? I had never heard about it before. It looks almost industrial... Can somebody give us some background information on it?


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

the_1_and_only_cuban said:


> Man guys keep the pics coming. I didn't know so many buildings were lit up and so diverse and different too!! It makes sense too: I think every skyscraper should be lit up. It's a shame Toronto's Canadian National Tower isn't lit up anymore (apparently, birds run into it and die), it looks awesome lit up.
> 
> Why do ya'll think of Lloyd's of London? I think it looks...interesting. Is it an office building? I had never heard about it before. It looks almost industrial... Can somebody give us some background information on it?


Yes, it's an office building - one of the most famous buildings in London's financial district, actually. 

Lloyds is an insurance company with a history going back to the 17th century.

More info here: http://www.lloyds.com/index.asp?ItemId=2604


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

You can rate the building here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=52105


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

The interior, with its massive atrium ...


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

:drool:


----------



## the_1_and_only_cuban (Oct 21, 2004)

*More of Bank of America Tower, Miami*


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Im for the Burj Al Arab inside and out


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Hong Kong has the best lit up city though.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*More from Hong Kong's The Centre*









































































More photos : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=291380


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

*Da Vinci Tower, Jakarta*

sometimes the light is yellow and white


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Gotta go with The Centre in Hong Kong


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Bank of America, Atlanta. Gotta love that crown.


----------



## dom (Sep 11, 2002)

These are all well lit towers that I've seen in person.

Shiodome City Centre, Tokyo
Park Hyatt Hotel, Tokyo
Roppongi Hills Tower, Tokyo

Nagoya Station Towers, Nagoya

WTC Cosmotower, Osaka
Umeda Sky Building, Osaka

HSBC in Hong Kong
2IFC in Hong Kong
The Centre in Hong Kong

Pearl TV Tower, Shanghai

Petronas Towers, KL
Menara Telecom, KL

Rockefeller Centre in New York
Empire State Building in New York

Tribune Tower, Chicago
Wrigley Building, Chicago

The Lloyds Building, London

Tour Monparnasse, Paris
Tour Eiffel, Paris

Commerzbank in Frankfurt
Trianon in Frankfurt


A top 5 would be....

1. Petronas Towers, KL
2. Menara Telekom, KL
3. WTC Cosmotower, Osaka
4. Nagoya Towers, Nagoya
5. Lloyds Building, London

These aren't necessarily the best designed skyscrapers, they are the buildings which I think are lit the best.


----------



## mac71 (Dec 14, 2005)

I like the lighting of Cheung Kong Center.


----------



## shane453 (Oct 18, 2005)

How about Hong Kong Shanghai Bank?


























"The Hong Kong Shanghai Banking Corporation (HSBC) has incorporated 716 intelligent lights including 450 Colour changing fluorescent fixtures in the glass stairwells.
Martin Exterior 600's and 200 fixtures on five levels, 8 Search lights and over one kilometre of LED lighting around the top of the building.

The incorporation of the above fixtures make HSBC one of the most visually impressive buildings in the 'Symphony Of Lights' spectacular."

--- From Laservision.com (http://www.laservision.com.au/hongkong/)


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

chrysler

-


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

ESB, Becuse it is so sensitive to the calendar, even has pink lights for breast cancar.


----------



## Sher (Apr 28, 2003)

.
.
.
.
<------- The Centre 



















2ifc & BOC are beautiful at night too. The Woolworth Building in NY is very nice as well.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

Burj al arab


----------



## ironchapman (Jun 2, 2005)

Atlanta's got a couple good ones (I'm thinking the SunTrust Plaza here as one of them, for those of you who know what it looks like), I just have to find some pictures of them.


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

I like Central Plaza more than Centre in HK. Anyone have good Central Plaza pics?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Central Plaza, Hong Kong*


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Because of the lighting effects, I think a majority of HK skyscrapers are among the best lit in the world! It's not just The Symphoney of Lights but where there is an event like Christmas or Chinese New Year.

Another image of Central Plaza and other Wan Chai skyscrapers.


----------



## Meepy (Nov 20, 2005)

I like the Bank of America Tower from Miami, looks so pretty. Probably the building with the most colors schemes.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Meepy said:


> I like the Bank of America Tower from Miami, looks so pretty. Probably the building with the most colors schemes.


But compared with The Centre in HK I think The Centre has the most color schemes!

Some HK skyscrapers have nice lighting and doesn't need those Symphony Of Lights or any lighting effects!

Entertaiment Building


----------



## Cemerlang (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I like Burj Al - Arab in Dubai and HSBC Tower in HK, I have seen them personally. I also like Eiffel very, very much. The Petronas Twin Towers is special as it is specially designed by world famous contractor 'Philips' to shine from inside and lit from outside. Anyone that have been there before would say 'Yes' to Petronas Twin Towers. For your info, it is lit at 7.20pm from the top 50m and then, from inside by 7.35pm and finally from the bottom and skybridge by 7.50pm, totally impressive!














































MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## ap_gyde (May 31, 2005)

Nothing like some of those, but a couple of local standouts.


























The later's top changes gradually throughout the night with different patterns or full colors.


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

Sorry kids, best one ever:


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

By nanobcn


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

^^ :drool:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I should've gone out at night more when I was in Barcelona.


----------



## Sean in New Orleans (Apr 7, 2005)

Give me the basics of New York or Chicago and I can feel the energy. I don't need the neon. It's "OK," in my book, but, it's a little gaudy. I guess I'm conservative.


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

Burj Al Arab


----------



## BoCHK (Jan 9, 2006)

The Centre, Hong Kong


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

I think Bank Of America Tower in Charlotte should be nominated. One of the best crown I ever seen and even better at night.


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES (Sep 25, 2005)

The best lid skyscraper is the Burj Al Arab.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

1) The Centre - HK
2) Torre Agbar - Barcelona
3) Burj Dubai - Dubai


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Its gotta be Dubai's Burj Al Arab or Dubai's Grosvenor House....

Burj Al Arab:





































































































































































Grosvenor House (seen on the right):


----------



## KJBrissy (Jan 9, 2006)

Has anyone got any pics of Q1 with its different colour schemes???


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

How I wish they lit Swiss Re up like this more often:










I particularly like Torre Agbar, the centre in HK, ESB and Chrysler


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Still The Centre!


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

i think i am going to have to concur with the majority, The Centre in hong kong has flash and class... The Petronas Towers just look like a ridiculous night club.


----------



## jiggawhat? (Nov 12, 2004)

the one in Charlotte for sure!!


----------



## ENDOPHINS (Dec 8, 2004)

pic by discoverer


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## ChiLooper (Aug 15, 2005)

Not sure about ONE skyscraper, but as a whole, HK does it best.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

I dislike the Centre but love some of the pics posted on here.

If we're talking about lighting and not just generally but at a specific time - surely one of the buildings involved in the Symphony of Lights should take the crown? 

Surprised there's no mentions for BoC.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> I dislike the Centre but love some of the pics posted on here.
> 
> If we're talking about lighting and not just generally but at a specific time - surely one of the buildings involved in the Symphony of Lights should take the crown?
> 
> Surprised there's no mentions for BoC.


Honestly, I kinda liked BoC without those lighting effects.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

ChiLooper said:


> Not sure about ONE skyscraper, but as a whole, HK does it best.


It just hit me - why HK's skyline is far more 'glitzy' than the modest yet majestic Chicago skyline (other than the fact that the SoL was brought in to attract even more tourists after the hit HK took from SARS).

It's to do with money...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The BoC's changing lighting scheme is quite new, so I won't be surprised if people don't know about it yet. A lot of the photos shown here don't illustrate the moving nature of the lights - mine included.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*The Center*








*
Highcliff and Summit *are also well lit. Similar to the Center, the tops change colour over time.
*
Central Plaza*



























*Central -- HSBC*









I think I have a new favourite -- *AIG Tower*




























It blows my mind.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

When it comes to lighting effects, HK is definitely the winner!


----------



## Mahaputra (May 20, 2003)

man.. that's a waste of electricity.. ahhaha
but yeah.. I reckon buildings in HongKong are definitely best lit..

In Jakarta, we cant really see a lot of buildings being lit up, only on special occasions.. cause the government have a policy of light pollution.. cause when all the buildings are lit.. there's too much light on the ground.. and hence you cant see the stars and the sky anymore.. and plus... as well.. of course to conserve energy and electricity..


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Many cities have light pollution problems *even without lighting up the buildings*. The biggest culprit are street lamps, and not building lights.


----------



## steve_skyline (Jul 30, 2005)

Definitely HK gets the crown


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm not sure if anyone mentioned it, but I nominate The Center in Hong Kong. Day or night, that building is gorgeous.


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hong Kong puts on the best lighting show.................


----------



## broadie (Jan 21, 2006)

q1 gold coast
this is q1 lit up pink it only happens a few times








q1 normaly wight lighting


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Definitely The Centre! Though I think Miami innovated this kind of lighting effect.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

edit


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I like the new lighting system at the top of the Empire State as well.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Impressive though red white and blue is my favorite.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

This one:



Urban Dave said:


> Sorry kids, best one ever:


^^Torre Agbar in Barcelona.^^
:wink2:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I prefer The Centre over the Torre Agbar


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I regret not having ventured out more in Barcelona at night. There aren't that many buildings in the world with the whole structure lit up like that. I can only think of Cheung Kong Center being the other one, and even that building isn't completely in colour.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

HK is really nice.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Emirates Towers, Dubai... shots by "Dubai Lover"


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Spammers.Do you people really have to post 50+ pictures in one go? :gaah:
--------------------------------
Lloyds Building.London :


----------



## Kamuss (Nov 2, 2005)

Some lit buildings of BUENOS AIRES -ARGENTINA enjoy them!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Burj al Arab, the central and Torre Agbar


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Lit buildings especially those with lighting effects enchances a city's skyline really well. HK is a perfect example of this.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Whoa!! they are all great lit skyscrapers except one in Spain,that bullet-like building is horrible.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I thought many historic European buildings already get the traditional spotlight treatment. Those can look very nice, too. But they're not skyscrapers though.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The Centre


----------



## ricz (May 4, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> More photos : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=291380


THE CENTER!!!
quite like the IFC as its very distinctive


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

RP1 said:


>


straight up sexy

Its easy to over do the lighting I think and alot of buildings do this


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The Empire State lighting is very impressive


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

Q1 (worlds tallest apartments) on the Gold coast, Australia has pretty spectacular lighting!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

CULWULLA said:


> Q1 (worlds tallest apartments) on the Gold coast, Australia has pretty spectacular lighting!


Is it only that color or does the color change?


----------



## Buse (Apr 8, 2005)

Mmm, subtility is lost on some designers.
Too many bright coloured buildings can make a city look like something build for children.... or people who spend half there life playing videogames.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Buse said:


> Mmm, subtility is lost on some designers.
> Too many bright coloured buildings can make a city look like something build for children.... or people who spend half there life playing videogames.


That's HK for you where you can find a game centre almost every four blocks and where a big population of the city spends much of their leisure time in one unless you're epileptic


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Q1 is a residential building. Wouldn´t those lights distract the occupants inside


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Q1 is a residential building. Wouldn´t those lights distract the occupants inside


Most likely those from the upper floors. But I think they have a certain time when they have these lights.


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

Torre agbar 
Patronas 
Centre


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

What about Taipei 101?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Taipei 101's lighting is ok


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

^ Bank of America Plaza (Dallas)


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

BoA lighting is ok


----------



## Spooky873 (Mar 2, 2005)

Chrysler


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Taipei 101*









































































Sources :
http://www.pbase.com/hung_ming_weng
http://www.pbase.com/capoten
http://www.pbase.com/likuohui
http://www.pbase.com/photohsien
http://www.pbase.com/bobbyw


----------



## ricz (May 4, 2006)

dun reli like taipei 101's lights, nor the building itself


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Agree with ricz.


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

1. The Centre- HK becouse: It's a fantastic symphony of light
2. Torre Agbar- Barcelona becouse: hmmm... It's beautiful
3. BOC Building- HK, becouse: I love the white neons


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Bank of China Tower
Tapei 101
Sears Tower
Chrysler Building
Swiss Re


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Petronas is magnificent at night. It seems so modernistic and takes you to the future.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

macon4ever said:


> Petronas is magnificent at night. It seems so modernistic and takes you to the future.






























... and this isn't special lighting.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Petronas looks nice. But I can't imagine if the scraper had a lighting effect just like The Centre in HK.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Petronas looks nice. But I can't imagine if the scraper had a lighting effect just like The Centre in HK.


Petronas has some special effect lighting as well. I've seen photos posted by fellow Malaysian forumers.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Castle_Bravo said:


> 1. The Centre- HK becouse: It's a fantastic symphony of light
> 2. Torre Agbar- Barcelona becouse: hmmm... It's beautiful
> 3. BOC Building- HK, becouse: I love the white neons


I used to hate those white neon lights in the BoC but now I'm starting to like it 

But for HK, if not The Centre, I like AIG Centre's lighting.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Cheung Kong has far more visible space for neon and changing lights than AIG. I find AIG's neon facade rather limited - only the eastern side is lit.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Cheung Kong has far more visible space for neon and changing lights than AIG. I find AIG's neon facade rather limited - only the eastern side is lit.


Yes only the eastern side is lit but it's a corner building. But I really like the lighting effect and the animated title on the top.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Yes only the eastern side is lit but it's a corner building. But I really like the lighting effect and the animated title on the top.


The weird part of the design is the side that is illuminated is not facing the harbour, but rather at another building next door.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> The weird part of the design is the side that is illuminated is not facing the harbour, but rather at another building next door.


That's the wack of it


----------



## pauliezaz (Jul 3, 2006)

Europa tower:









The tallest tower in Lithuania (on the left of the photo). It has 33 floors. Built in 2004. It has a great view from 33rd floor at night! I saw all the capital of Lithuania. It was a great feeling.









Third from left

Photos from www.tinkle.miestai.net


----------



## Roar/ (Dec 1, 2005)

Take your pick,
















Those pictures are a few years old so a few great towers aren't in them...


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

The Centre in HK looks fantastic


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

this say's enough right? :colgate:


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

Moscow University


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

hkskyline--Thanks for the pics of Petronas. Wow................. Awesome!!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

macon4ever said:


> hkskyline--Thanks for the pics of Petronas. Wow................. Awesome!!!


I didn't have a tripod for those pictures. I do hope to go to KL again to take some better shots with my tripod and catch some special lighting effects.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The Moscow University lighting looks hardcore!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Brad said:


> Moscow University


Philadelphia's City Hall also has something like that ... a projection of many colours on the facade.


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> a projection of many colours on the facade.


correct!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I just like lit scrapers. It really enchances the skyline


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> I didn't have a tripod for those pictures. I do hope to go to KL again to take some better shots with my tripod and catch some special lighting effects.


Wow!

:eek2: 

You must have a steady hand.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Philadelphia* City Hall
I've seen some better photos before, but I can't remember which thread they came from. Philly forumers .. help?


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

The Center in Hongkong and the Burj Al Arab in Dubai


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

based on the photos, moscow univ. and the center are my favorites


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

CN Tower, Toronto


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

^ are those new lights? i went in '03 and dont remember them being like that! it looks amazing btw


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

^^ Yep. They new LED lights that were just installed May of this year.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

, awesome lightning!!


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

Marcanadian said:


> CN Tower, Toronto


Probably it scrapes the sky, but it is not a skyscraper.


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

I wonder why nobody has posted this vid before...


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Brad said:


> Probably it scrapes the sky, but it is not a skyscraper.


I know, but I figured it would be nice to post it anyways.

I don't know why the thread is only limited to skyscrapers, it should be for all structures.


----------



## firulais2005 (Aug 17, 2005)

Met Life Tower NYC :cheers:
Found on Flickr By _Jim in Times Square_


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

HK scrapers take the crown in this one


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

I think I like the CN tower.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The CN Tower is lit very well. It's amazing that alot of N.A cities are getting some nice lighting effects


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Don't like the CN Tower lighting - looks like something that Macau or Vegas would do.

The Met Life would be great if it were all golden/white/yellow, not so sure a bout the green/red/blue - although that's probably for Christmas [not sure what the blue is though...]

Take your pick:


----------



## firulais2005 (Aug 17, 2005)

WANCH said:


> HK scrapers take the crown in this one


I think we get the point, you've only said it 20x+ tims already lawlz:lol:

I have to admit I love the lighting of the AIG tower in HK, BUT

The ESB and the chrysler are exceptional aswell


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

AIG looks really tacky, but for some reason it works beautifully.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Bank of China recently had a special lighting scheme to celebrate its 90th anniversary.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> The Bank of China recently had a special lighting scheme to celebrate its 90th anniversary.


Pics please


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Pics please


No pictures. Show is a continuous sequence of different-style flashes along the building. I saw part of it and it was featured in the local newspapers.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

firulais2005 said:


> I think we get the point, you've only said it 20x+ tims already lawlz:lol:
> 
> I have to admit I love the lighting of the AIG tower in HK, BUT
> 
> The ESB and the chrysler are exceptional aswell


NY has that *classic* lighting effect. In fact I really like it. July would be the coolest since it's Independence Day. ESB would be that nice red/white/blue lighting effect.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

firulais2005 said:


> I have to admit I love the lighting of the AIG tower in HK
















































Although nowadays AIG uses more colours in its lighting scheme.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

In HK, after around 11 pm, most lighting effect in scrapers are stopped. As for The AIG, it also has a nice video screen on the top.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> In HK, after around 11 pm, most lighting effect in scrapers are stopped. As for The AIG, it also has a nice video screen on the top.


Big exception is Central Plaza, whose spire lighting continues to show its colours *during the entire night*, and acts as a clock.

Design details : http://www.centralplaza.com.hk/Lightime.htm


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Big exception is Central Plaza, whose spire lighting continues to show its colours *during the entire night*, and acts as a clock.
> 
> Design details : http://www.centralplaza.com.hk/Lightime.htm


Is it because of cost cutting which they shut down the lighting effects? Anyway, most likely it would be the same in other cities.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Is it because of cost cutting which they shut down the lighting effects? Anyway, most likely it would be the same in other cities.


Electricity conservation is a key motive, while the neon is not going to be much appreciated once the city goes to sleep. No point keeping all those lights on after 11pm, although the street-level overhead signs along Nathan Road and surrounding side streets in Mongkok might stay on longer. I've walked down there many times beyond 11pm and it's still bright out.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Electricity conservation is a key motive, while the neon is not going to be much appreciated once the city goes to sleep. No point keeping all those lights on after 11pm, although the street-level overhead signs along Nathan Road and surrounding side streets in Mongkok might stay on longer. I've walked down there many times beyond 11pm and it's still bright out.


Also some areas in Wan Chai as well. Its because there are concentration of bars, nightclubs and entertainment centres in this districts.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Also some areas in Wan Chai as well. Its because there are concentration of bars, nightclubs and entertainment centres in this districts.


Neon signs are a whole different thing compared to skyscraper lighting. It's not just Mongkok or Wanchai alone. It applies to all of HK, and in many other cities worldwide.


----------



## haze (Jan 4, 2006)

*Petronas Twin Tower*


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

Petronas Twin Tower -Pics from Malaysian Forum


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

haze said:


> *Petronas Twin Tower*


do you think this is a good lighting?


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

The Centre, HK, no question. It has this ability to disappear into the night sky. The lighting makes it looks as though there are lights suspended in the middle of empty space.


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

The Center, ESB, or the Bank of China Tower.

They tie.


----------



## Ebola (Mar 12, 2006)

The Rock? Citigroup and TWC are also lit up well, along with many others not mentioned here.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

xXFallenXx said:


> The Center, ESB, or the Bank of China Tower.
> 
> They tie.


2IFC also looks simple yet classy. ICC will be up there too I reckon.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

2IFC is very nice, but too ordinary in a way, def in top 10 tho

Personally I like BoC and Chrysler (the spire....) ESB doesnt do it for me


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Once ICC is up. Most likely they will use LED lights or something similar to The Centre.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Marina Towers - Beirut

Courtesy of Solidere


courtesy of lynn









courtesy of Nadini


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

They're all pretty crazy


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

spyguy said:


> John K. Zacherle/ flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aqua, Chicago


----------



## robk1982 (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah, Aqua wins. It's in a league of its own.


----------



## Plasma. (Oct 12, 2007)

Wins what? The prize for making people dizzy as hell? :lol:


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Milad tower, Tehran, Iran. 400m+ supertall at night:




























Credits: Jam-e Jam & ISNA


----------



## Joy Machine (Aug 13, 2007)

that blue lighting on Aqua is HOT HOT HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## c6josh (Jul 15, 2009)

I could name two Taipei 101 and Burj Khalifa


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

The center, torre Agbar and BOC are some of my faves.


----------



## Fabrega (Jun 22, 2008)

Hong kong has the most striking lightning for a city. Aqua looks sweet, but it fails from a distance when you lose that cool perspective from the bottom. Now agbar tower is the most impresive ligthning in one building in my opinion.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

I really like Circle on Cavill (the twin towers near the middle) at night. The way their lights reflect off the water is beautiful.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3777729046/sizes/l/


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

A pic of BOC from y'day.


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

^^ definitely BOC!


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

The Center, HK


----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

*QATAR

The Aspire Tower +300M

Built for the 2006 olympic asian games (the torch is on top of the tower)
*


----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

*SAUDI ARABIA / RIYADH

kingdom center*


----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

Delete


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Dexia tower, Brussels





































its really beautiful at night!


----------



## duckinapond (Aug 31, 2010)

Since the CN Tower is technically not a skyscraper,

*RBC Centre* in Toronto










Sometimes the whole section on the right is lit up, it's beautiful!


----------



## FlagshipV (Aug 3, 2010)

MARINA BAY SANDS SINGAPORE


----------

